# Review: Laco Birmingham 36mm PVD Flieger



## Vivian886

I purchased this Laco a couple months ago to satiate my craving for mechanical pilot watch. I am glad that Laco has 36mm size offerings, as anything bigger does not fit me (I do wish that more companies like Steinhart or Stowa would follow Laco's example and offer sizes 36mm and below for us small-wristed females). The Birmingham comes with a solid black PVD case, Miyota 821A movement, superluminova numerals, 50-meter water resistance, and sapphire crystals on both the front and back. I'm especially impressed with the sapphire crystals offered at this price point -- it definitely lends a quality feel to the watch, and gives it a solid heft.
















The presentation is quite nice; the watch came in a sturdy leather zip-up case.









The riveted strap it came with is very high quality. Refreshingly supple and flexible despite the thick leather, and wraps around the wrist nicely (unlike the cheaper aftermarket thick leather straps that can be so uncomfortable and rigid). The buckle part is also engraved with the logo, and nicely rounded. Lug size is 18mm, so the strap doesn't feel too wide on my small wrist.
















Both the front and back sapphire crystals are flat (not sure if there is AR coating applied as it's not specified on the Laco site). I wish the watch case was a bit thinner though, as it's pretty thick at 13mm and stands out on my wrist a bit more than I would like. The crown is a non-traditional onion shape instead of the diamond shape, but this is a small quibble as it is still big enough to easily grip and wind.









I like how the superluminova is applied to the second hand. When fully charged, the dial glows a bright green; however, the lume starts to fade after about an hour. It would be nice if it lasted longer, but the dial is at least still visible and legible throughout night, albeit not nearly as bright as the first hour.









The Miyota 821A movement can be handwound, but lacks a hacking feature. It also beats at 21,600 bph. To be honest, I would have much preferred a 28,800 bph ETA 2824 or 2892 (or a Miyota 9015), but I guess then the price would've been significantly higher. I don't hate the 821A movement though -- it's a workhorse movement and so far has been very accurate. I also appreciate that Laco decided to put an exhibition back on this model, as lack of a display back would be a deal-breaker for me.









One of the first things that jumped out at me was that the numerals are not stark-white, but more of a greenish/yellowy color. It lends a "vintage military" feel to the watch.

Some more wristshots below. ...Looking at these pictures though, I think I'm dismayed that maybe the watch is too big for my wrist after all. Does it look like a dinner plate on me??























Cheers!


----------



## GinGinD

Great review! Thanks so much. Close up wrist shots skew perception and make watches look bigger. Someone once explained why but I don't remember the details.

Jeannie


----------



## Vivian886

Thanks! I think it's called the "fish-eye" effect, an optical effect caused by the picture angle making objects in the center look much bigger. The lug-to-lug length doesn't overhang, though, so maybe it's not too big.


----------



## yifu

Nice watch, and thanks for the review, as for smaller sized 'flieger' Archimede also makes a 36mm version. It does look a little big on your wrist but it's not too bad, the Miyota movement was a deal breaker for me when i was looking at it's larger brothers, it's a cheap movement that does the job but pales in comparison to it's swiss counterparts. Non-direct driven second hands that stutter when you make sudden movements, unidirectional winder that is very loud and wobbles, lack of microadjuster screws to regulate the movement, low amplitude which contributes to it running faster as it winds down, poor isochronism, lower beat rate which contributes to it's choppier second hand and is less accurate. I think most people would have preferred an ETA/Sellita movement or even other better Miyotas. It's unfortunate that Laco decided a few years back to jack all its prices, for the price of a Miyota Laco now you would have been able to get an ETA equipped Laco...


----------



## Vivian886

Yea, I've been looking at the 36mm Archimede too, but considering how the 36mm Laco wears on my wrist, I don't think I'd spend that much on another watch that is borderline too big for me. The simpler A-dial of the Archimede may make it wear even larger than the B-dial Laco. I reckon I can pull off the bigness though, as I'm relatively young and I see so many other women my age donning 38mm-42mm Michele Kors watches, so it may look "fashionable" to be oversized. (I think maybe women can better get away with oversized watches?) I agree entirely -- the Miyota 821A wouldn't be my first choice...I can really notice the stuttering of the indirect second hand. It's not very smooth, and on top of that it doesn't even hack. I paid $480 for the watch and shipping/customs, and at that price I would expect a better movement. The Miyota 9015 is excellent, and I wished Laco would've used that instead. Ah well, you can't have everything I guess


----------



## yifu

There are just so few (almost none) automatic pilot watches specifically for women or any other toolish watch in general. I think Laco decided on a 36mm version as a compromise to cater for both men with smaller wrists and women as well. In any 'gear' related hobby; amateur radio, cars, hi-fi, RC models, flashlight etc, women are in the tiny minority (1 in 20 perhaps?) So you really can't blame Laco for not providing a smaller sized watch in this class of watches.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Great looking watch! 


~Sherry.


----------



## Vivian886

Yea, that's what I was thinking--size offerings in the 36mm-38mm range are not specifically geared towards the female market, but are a compromise for men with small wrists as well. Ergo the "ladies" 38mm Speedmaster or 37mm PO. I'd love it if there were more 31-34mm sizes, but alas. I think companies do this as a safety profit net, since there are much fewer female WIS out there than men. Sometimes you feel like an outlier in this hobby. Anyway, thanks for the feedback folks!


----------



## sci

The watch is a beauty and sits on your wrist excellent. The Beobachtungsuhr is designed to wear big and readable. With the 36mm Miyota models, Laco did the watch accessible for both small wrists and small budget (and least to forget - from one of the 5 "legitimate" manufacturers, and not a no-name clone)  
Still you can buy the excellent (have seen them in real) 36mm with hand-winding ETA 2660 Fliegers, if you want higher end watch:
https://shop.laco.de/de/Hamburg.html
have you considering it?


----------



## Vivian886

sci said:


> The watch is a beauty and sits on your wrist excellent. The Beobachtungsuhr is designed to wear big and readable. With the 36mm Miyota models, Laco did the watch accessible for both small wrists and small budget (and least to forget - from one of the 5 "legitimate" manufacturers, and not a no-name clone)
> Still you can buy the excellent (have seen them in real) 36mm with hand-winding ETA 2660 Fliegers, if you want higher end watch:
> https://shop.laco.de/de/Hamburg.html
> have you considering it?


Pilots are supposed to wear big, but the general public will only think that it's an oversized watch. The size isn't too terrible though, as I have a 36mm Russian Poljot that wears smaller somehow. I heard that the Lacos containing ETA movements were in general much better built and finished than the ones with Miyota movements, so I'll definitely be considering the hand-winding 36mm Lacos. I have a manual winding Rotary with an ETA 2660, and it's a very accurate and solid movement despite being tiny. It will probably be a while before I actually get one, however, because there are a few other grails on my wishlist I need to attain before anything else  This addiction is very consuming...


----------



## sci

Your Poljot probably contains 2609 or 2614 movement, which suppose more flat case than the automatic Miyota. But I will repeat myself - the watch wears perfectly on your wrists just as it is.


----------



## sueZpoos

Go easy on me 'cos I'm new. But these huge watches on small wrists don't work for me. They get banged into door-frames and desks and soon start to look tatty, especially if the wearer has an active lifestyle. 

I agree that trying to find a pilot-style ladies watch is pretty hard. I fly, (and sail) and about the biggest thing I want on my wrist is around 30mm, and needs an easy GMT/hour change. Anything bigger gets knocked around in the cockpit. So when I see huge pilot's watches or chronographs over-hanging delicate wrists I have to think: 'that girl does not fly.' 

13mm thickness is kind 'fat' too. More door-frame fodder. (For me) Anything over 10mm catches on the car, the aircraft, me, the cat, and leaves scratches in the boat cabin woodwork.

But we're all different and it's whatever floats ya boat that matters. If you like it, you'll wear it.


----------

